# Got some new Specialized BG Blue footbeds



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. Today I used them for the 1st time. My right foot was sore after a 3 hour ride. My left foot felt good. It's my right foot only for some reason. Why could this be happening? I don't want to go out and buy new shoes. The shoes I use are made by Specialized as well. The shoes I use are here http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40473&menuItemId=0&eid=342

It's also possible my strap could have been to tight and I might need to loosen it up a bit! We'll see how it goes on tomorrow's ride! 

I have no idea why this is happening to me! I've been riding for years and all of sudden I get foot pains! Advice is needed!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

your foot does expand a bit when it gets hot, so loosening them will help with comfort.

I personally use SOLE Thin Sport insoles

http://www.yoursole.com/products/footbeds/thin/sport/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hi there. Today I used them for the 1st time. My right foot was sore after a 3 hour ride. My left foot felt good. It's my right foot only for some reason. Why could this be happening? I don't want to go out and buy new shoes. The shoes I use are made by Specialized as well. The shoes I use are here http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40473&menuItemId=0&eid=342
> 
> It's also possible my strap could have been to tight and I might need to loosen it up a bit! We'll see how it goes on tomorrow's ride!
> 
> I have no idea why this is happening to me! I've been riding for years and all of sudden I get foot pains! Advice is needed!


There are a number of possibilities (and fixes), but I think we'd need more background info before offering any reliable advice. 

I'm curious why you decided to go with the footbeds, since you mentioned not having foot pain previously. Also, is this your first clipless pedal system? Are the shoes/ cleat set up new? And where exactly is your foot hurting.

Those answers make a great deal of difference in what remedy/ remedies might be suggested to correct the issue.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Did your foot start hurting after you started using Insoles? or was the pain there before and therefore you tried the insoles? If the insole is hurting your foot, perhaps the arch on the insole is too high for your right foot? Where exactly is the pain in your foot?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's in my right foot arch. The reason I added new footbeds is because my previous ones are worn out! I was due for a new set! I'm gonna go to the bike shop and get my bike and my feet fitted later this week.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> It's in my right foot arch. The reason I added new footbeds is because my previous ones are worn out! I was due for a new set! I'm gonna go to the bike shop and get my bike and my feet fitted later this week.


Specialized shoes come with Red footbeds from the factory. The red has the least amount of arch support of the three. If you are experiencing pain in your foot's arch while using your new blue footbeds, it is probably because you are using a footbed that is providing too much arch support for your foot. You should have been asked to step on a Specialized Arch-o-Meter when you purchased your new footbeds. It would have suggested the best color footbeds for your feet.









From the sounds of it, you may have needed Red rather than blue.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Vee said:


> Specialized shoes come with Red footbeds from the factory. The red has the least amount of arch support of the three. If you are experiencing pain in your foot's arch while using your new blue footbeds, it is probably because you are using a footbed that is providing too much arch support for your foot. You should have been asked to step on a Specialized Arch-o-Meter when you purchased your new footbeds. It would have suggested the best color footbeds for your feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll get this foot thing figured out next Monday as I head to the shop for a professional fit. Funny thing is my LBS doesn't have the Arch-o-Meter at their shop. The guy that does the fitting said he has never really needed it and he's fitted many cyclists! 

And besides he's a close friend and he'll fix me up without any problems!


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> We'll get this foot thing figured out next Monday as I head to the shop for a professional fit. Funny thing is my LBS doesn't have the Arch-o-Meter at their shop. The guy that does the fitting said he has never really needed it and he's fitted many cyclists!
> 
> And besides he's a close friend and he'll fix me up without any problems!


Yea you don't need the Arch-O-Meter. You can actually do a similar paper with a brown paper bag and a pan or wide bucket of water.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Vee said:


> Yea you don't need the Arch-O-Meter. You can actually do a similar paper with a brown paper bag and a pan or wide bucket of water.


or just get heat moldable insoles and be done with it.

Ski shops tend to have insoles & equipment to do it also, if you don't trust your oven


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> *We'll get this foot thing figured out next Monday as I head to the shop for a professional fit. *Funny thing is my LBS doesn't have the Arch-o-Meter at their shop. The guy that does the fitting said he has never really needed it and he's fitted many cyclists!
> 
> And besides he's a close friend and he'll fix me up without any problems!


I would agree that you're using the wrong footbed for the problem foot, but that's a guess based only on info offered here. IMO working one on one with an experienced fitter is a far better plan. 

Good luck, and pls update this thread so we know what worked for you.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll keep you guys posted on how it works out! Need to get some adjustments is all! For the most part the bike fits me pretty well. Just the bottom of my right foot is my only issue. 

I'm gonna head out tomorrow for a nice little ride with my straps a little looser then on Sunday's ride! I think I had my straps to tight! 

I just want to be ready for those hot long rides this summer without any type of pain.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Update on my footbeds!!*

So today I got out and rode 55 miles with some good friends of mine. Got home from the ride and my feet didn't hurt! No foot sore or any pain. I must have had my straps on my shoes way too tight on my 1st ride! The pain is gone. The blue footbeds do work like they're suppose to. 

I'm very impressed with them. Just wanted to update you on my progress. Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wicked2006 said:


> So today I got out and rode 55 miles with some good friends of mine. Got home from the ride and my feet didn't hurt! No foot sore or any pain. *I must have had my straps on my shoes way too tight on my 1st ride! The pain is gone.* The blue footbeds do work like they're suppose to.
> 
> I'm very impressed with them. Just wanted to update you on my progress. Thanks again.


Judging from posts on this forum, that's a common problem. Glad things are working out for you, and thanks for the update.


----------

